# ADC Motor 203-06-4004 specs



## jorge1124 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, All
I want to convert a VW beetle into 100% electric. My budget is not high, so
I found what it seems to be a good deal to buy an used DC motor. The motor in question is an Advanced DC Motor Model 203-06-4004. I was looking for information about some specification of the motor like maximum Amp, RPM,Voltage, etc.but I did not find it. I'll appreciate any information you can give me about it. Also, I'm thinking to buy the Paul and sabrina DC controller kit to use it with this motor. Based in your experience guys, is this a good combination between Motor and controller?. 
Are there other options to get a controller with similar features like the one above for around $600?
The idea is to run the system between 72 and 96 Volts.

Thanks again ¡¡


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

I ran two of these in a samurai. Granted I had a 72 volt lead pack so weight was against me I don't believe you would be satisfied with it. At 96-120 volts maybe but depending on where you are there are deals to be had


----------



## EVTechsFL (Jan 10, 2017)

I worked on and with ZENN a few years ago and they used Advanced Motors in their DC cars.
They (ADC) use a fiber type board to attach the brush holders. Well, they aren't very secure. I found in the field that they tend to flex or get weak somehow and the brush holders come loose allowing them to make contact with the rotor/stator where the absolutely should not. 
The result is a wonderful fireworks display and meltdown. The melting insulation and metal falling from the bottom of the car while coasting to a halt is a sight to be seen. Not to mention the acrid, putrid smoke and smell emanating from it, lol.
I don't know if all of their motors or this one in particular is this type. BUT, my advice is, Let the Buyer Beware!
Check it out in advance(pardon the pun) and if it is this type, I personally do not recommend it.
Just saying what I have found in the field. I'm sure the Engineers on here will totally disagree with me on technical grounds. So be it, this is what happens in the real world from my perspective since 2007.
Hope this helps.


----------

